# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  نمونه برنامه گالری

## فاطمه وطن دوست

سلام
من احتیاج به برنامه گالری عکس دقیقا شبیه گالری موبایل دارم.

اگر نمونه برنامه دارید لطفا بذارید.
وقتشو ندارن جاوا رو یاد بگیرم در حد مبتدی یه مقداری اطلاعات دارم.

اگرم احتیاج به هزینه هست تقدیم میکنم.
عکسها زیاد هستن و قابلیت فشرده سازی عکس ها هم باشه و لود عکس ها خیلی سریع انجام بشه.

اگرم سایتی هست که نمونه برنامه ای توی این زمینه میشه توش پیدا کرد لطفا بهم بگید.ممنونم.

حتما خروجی اندروید و iosهم باشه.
متشکرم.

----------


## Mask

عکسها باید از تو نت گرفته بشه؟
اینو مد نظر داشته باشید که در شرایط فعلی دلفی فارسی و راست به چپ رو پشتیبانی نمیکنه و همچنین فقط برای نسخه های اندروید ، 4  به بالا میتونید app تولید کنه.

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

> عکسها باید از تو نت گرفته بشه؟
> اینو مد نظر داشته باشید که در شرایط فعلی دلفی فارسی و راست به چپ رو پشتیبانی نمیکنه و همچنین فقط برای نسخه های اندروید ، 4  به بالا میتونید app تولید کنه.


نه عکس ها رو دارم.
فقط میخوام گالری درست کنم.
دسته بندی موضوعی عکس ها.
الف   پرتره
ب    طبیعت 
ج و ....
روی هر دسته کلیک کنیم تمامی تصاویر دیده بشن و با اشاره دست عکس ها جلو و عقب برن و حتی خاصیت بزرگنمایی هم داشته باشن.

در ضمن سرعت  لود هم برام مهمه.
هیچ افکتی هم به عکس ها نمیخوام بدم.


راست به چپ رو پشتیبانی نمیکنه یعنی چی؟

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام.
با استفاده از جاوا می شه راحت انجامش داد.
راه دیگه استفاده از برنامه های آماده ای هست که تو بازاره، باید کرکش کنی!
ولی نیاز به دانش تقریبا بالایی داره.
شما فقط می خوای چند تا عکس بصورت صفحه به صفحه ورق بخوره و زوم داشته باشه؟

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

> سلام.
> با استفاده از جاوا می شه راحت انجامش داد.
> راه دیگه استفاده از برنامه های آماده ای هست که تو بازاره، باید کرکش کنی!
> ولی نیاز به دانش تقریبا بالایی داره.
> شما فقط می خوای چند تا عکس بصورت صفحه به صفحه ورق بخوره و زوم داشته باشه؟


دقیقا.تو زبا نهای دیگه نمونه برنامه گالری بود.
تو خود انجمن جستجو کردم.
ترجیحا با دلفی میخوام.

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

یه نکته ی دیگه این برنامه قسمتهای دیگه ای هم داره مثل توضیحات و ... و یه بخشیش شامل گالری میشه.
در مورد ساخت گالری زمان زیادی ندارم.


*سوال:*

*آیا میشه بدون دوبار ه کاری یعنی نوشتن گالری عکس ها پوشه ی خاص با گالری باز بشن؟!

مثلا یه پوشه به اسم طبیعت داریم عکس های این مجموعه با کلیک روی دکمه ی نمایش توی گالری موبایل باز بشه.

مثلا وقتی یه برنامه یا فایلی رو از بیرون برنامه جاری صدا میزنیم و اجرا میشه.*

----------

